# Best way of upgrading SBS 2003



## trufflepig (Sep 28, 2009)

We need to replace our old SBS 2003 server (single server in domain), and I'm looking at various ways we can do that. I heard that SBS causes all sorts of problems if you introduce another server to the domain and try to make it the domain controller, is that correct? (for example, when you try and move the roles to the new server you have to move everything within 15 days after which SBS stops working?)

I was thinking SBS 2008 would be the best new server to use, as the users are all currently using Exchange and want to continue doing so. The problem is, we need to make sure the old server will keep working for a while alongside the new one, can SBS 2003 and 2008 work alongside each other in the new domain? We would want the 2008 server to have the master roles and be the domain controller as soon as possible, but don't want the old server to be decommissioned any time soon because of the Exchange data / mailboxes on it which obviously need to be accessible.

Or would it be easier all round to just try and create a brand new domain and somehow migrate the Exchange data etc. onto it?

What would be the best way of doing this?

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You are partially correct. You can have many domain controllers with another SBS box, as long as the SBS box has all the FSMO roles. You cannot have two SBS servers working alongside each other for an extended period of time. I don't remember the exact time frame, but your 15 days sounds about right. Once you setup the SBS 2008 box, it is not difficult to move the mailboxes to it. 

I would not scrap the domain and recreate it, just migrate it.


----------

